# Self build MP3/WMA player



## circlefreak (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't seem to be able to find much information on this. I currently use a 30gb Creative player plugged through my home stereo, works very well. As I'm fast approaching capacity I was trying to find out if it's possible to build a player, doesn't need to be portable, using an external high capacity 3.5 hard drive. Would have to be standalone. Any ideas?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

There are a few home-made mp3 player options out there. The one i remember seeing is this one, but it looks like it got a little more expensive, as the board alone costs $150...

I also remember there being an mp3 player that was somewhat open-source, and it had 'backpacks' for hard drives, so you could buy different size hard drives or flash memory depending on what you wanted to use it for. I forget what it was called though....

Oh, and I'm pretty sure you can upgrade the hard drive in your mp3 player, if it's the same one I have (Nomad Jukebox Zen). Check out the forums on www.nomadness.net to see what people have done with theirs.


----------



## circlefreak (Jun 13, 2006)

Just had a look at the webite and sure enough there are instructions for upgrading zen xtra drives. Cheers, very helpful as didn't think of this option.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Good luck!

Be careful though, because as there are success stories of people upgrading their drives, there are certainly stories of people who messed up their players as well. But as long as you research it and take your time with it, it shouldn't be a problem.

And of course, make sure you back everything up


----------



## United (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck... do you have the time to do this? You're going to need it.


----------



## circlefreak (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey,

Yeah, since started downloading music I've kept a backup on an external drive of everything I have on the mp3 player. I also intend to buy a usb caddy for the 30gb drive that's to be replaced so I assume I'll be able to transfer all the files directly using mediasource, shouldn't take too long. If I do have problems I'll just bung the old drive back in and put it down to experience.

United : Good luck... do you have the time to do this? You're going to need it.

You'll have to explain that comment You tried this at any point ? I've read up on the problems upgrading beyond 60gb can cause and still going to give it a go. Any words of advice?

http://www.funender.com/music/circlefreak


----------



## bealeuk (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys!

I too am looking to build my own standalone MP3 system to plug into my amp. I need it to be fairly simple as my electronics skills are limited at best! I did find a good option from this site:

http://www.kitstream.com/index.html

But the kit is unavailable! Anyone konw where I can find something similar to this? I seem to be doing a lot of searching but with no results - although it feels like it should be something easy to find?!

Thanks for any help, and I hope you don't mind a newbie launching straight into a question!

James


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

if you want it sitting next to the stereo permanently you could try something like this...which is what i'm lookin to start on soon.

http://mp3elf.net/

its an mp3 player that plugs into your home network. you have to have limited programing knowlege and its failry inexpensive. only downside is that its not completely standalone because it requires a networked folder of songs. the reason i'm interested in it is because i have a permanent server running with my music on it. but just my thoughts...
-mphair


----------



## bealeuk (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi. 

I'm starting to make some progress with building my own MP3 player-well I've started getting the materials at least! I was wondering if any one knew of any harddrives that had both a 44 pin connector and a USB connection. So essentially you could alternate the harddrive from being external to internal as needed. If not does anyone know of any work around that may have the same result? 

Thanks

James


----------



## circlefreak (Jun 13, 2006)

Bealeuk, hope the builds going okay. Keep us updated as very interested in the result.

I do intend at some point in the very near future to be replacing the drive in my mp3 player but I found info about the Logitech wireless music sytem which would be, as i have everything from the player backed up on an external drive, an excellent alternative. May be of interest to a few people

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-Wireless-Music-System-PC/dp/B000BERQCU/sr=1-

Can be found cheaper from other retailers.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

There's a pin out on this hack site depicting a guy adding a 30gb 3.5" drive to a nintendo DS. More importantly is getting the power supply for the drive, as the drives in portable mp3 players use 3.3 volts instead of 5v.

This should work on any mp3 player with a CF slot, or a CF interfaced internal drive.

http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2006/09/add_a_40gb_hard_drive_to_a_nin.html

I guess drive capacity would depend on what file system the mp3 player could read from. Experimentation is in order.

Personally, in my work shed, I use a gutted mp3 capable DVD player that I got for around $20 and added a hard drive to.


----------

